# Need to find small grains...



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyone know of any place I can find 1:48 scale wheat grass?


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

make your own by cutting a house paint brush. or go to a hobby store and

ask for the wheat grass.


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

Does Woodland Scenics have it in that size? I need real-looking stuff, not paintbrush flakes.


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

as far as i know there is no 1:48 scale wheat grass. when you buy it its around 4 inches long and you cut it down.
paint brushes work great for the tall dryed up grass and you buy the blond hair brushes
here next to the barbed wire you can see a lil bit of it










here next to the post









sorry about the pics but i dont have it anymore. i gave the dio to buckwheat.
hope this helps and woodland should have it in green and blond color.
i only paid 59 cents for the paint brush ver's 4.99 plus shipping
you want a soft haired brush. eather way you now have some options:wave:


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

Micro Mark has it.
http://www.micromark.com/FIELD-GRASS-HARVEST-GOLD-8-GRAMS,7817.html
I reccomend their hob-e-tack adhesive.
I wonder if one could put a little glue on the tips and roll in flour, mist with paint to make the grains.


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry, that looks like tall grass. I need actual WHEAT, or barley.


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

A bit pricey but...
http://www.milminwh.com/mmw_gw.htm


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

This being fall is a great time of the year for collecting natural supplies. I should be doing that now. I live in the country. The weeds are high and the foilage is dry. You can collect a lot from nature. Collect dry weed tops. Remove what you dont want leaving the look you are after, and mist with clear coat or clear floor wax to perserve.


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

Are you going for an agricultural look?
http://www.milminwh.com/images/Military Miniatures Warehouse/Wheat 2 orig web.jpg
Never mind the riders, just the wheat.


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

Stu Pidasso said:


> Sorry, that looks like tall grass. I need actual WHEAT, or barley.


sorry about that. you said in your first post grass.
thats why we showed you these pic's:wave:


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

May not find what you are looking for, but trying to help. I'll keep searching. I did find an interesting site...
http://www.sceneryexpress.com/default.asp


----------

